# Sprout - Staffie puppy - Surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Sprout
DOB: June 2014

This is Sprout, the Staffie pup who was found straying and was never claimed.
He arrived into rescue with Demodectic Mange. Along with that he had a bad skin infection and his skin was cracked and bleeding when he arrived.
To see photos of him when he was at the pound, please click here;
https://www.facebook.com/animalresc...8260898255128/764927783588433/?type=3&theater

He has now been treated with Certifect which is a new mange treatment and it has worked very well.



His hair has now nearly grown back, but this treatment needs to be kept up to date. 
Sprout is a very cheeky little chap and a typical happy go lucky young Staffie. He needs to be kept on lead around other dogs, as he is nervous of meeting new dogs. 
His lead walking needs work as he is a tad fond of ragging the lead, but is improving slowly. 
He adores his handler, but is nervous when he first meets anyone. He could be best placed with a spayed bitch, but intros would have to be done over a few meetings.
Sprout has slowly got used to our cats here, but because he initially chases cats, I am looking for a home without cats for him. He has no prey drive when out for walks. 
Sprout gets most excited when the blankets come fresh out of the tumble dryer and likes to snuggle down in fresh warm blankets. 
His house training is nearly there, but he is only a pup who clearly had no training so stipulations need to be made for that. 
Sprout can be left for short periods of time on his own - he does not suffer from separation anxiety. 
He is best placed in an adult only home and the new owner will need to be bull breed experienced and have patience and understanding with him.

Sprout has been castrated, microchipped, fully vaccinated, wormed and flea/mange treated.

A homecheck will be required and a minimum adoption fee of £150 applies.

Furry Friends Animal Rescue (Surrey) 
Tel: 02084071080/07973569371
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.furryfriendsrescue.co.uk


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Sprout needs a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Sprout is looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Sprout needs a home!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## Jcook1988 (Aug 17, 2015)

He is lovely! I wish he wasn't so far away! X


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Sprout having fun. 
He is still waiting for a home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I love this little dog, I keep hoping the next message is he's been homed.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Sprout has gone to a new home


----------

